# ugly antenna!



## microsweper (Jun 30, 2003)

im about to put on a body kit as well as some other mods and i just noticed that the factory antenna is the centerpiece of uglyness for this car (sentra B14) anyone have any suggestions? i thought about maby finding a 2000 civic antenna and swaping it (for anybody that dosnt know the civics antenna is run to the rear window, dont ask how! ) if i did that though i would have to shave off the existing antenna how would i do that? o well tell me what u think thanks!


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

why dont u just get a shortened antenna, u can buy one at autozone for like 7$, like me









its actually smaller than what it seems to be in the pic


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

you can always shave it and replace it with a power antenna in the rear just like asian-spec b14s.


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

I got mine off e-bay for $11.

Seth


----------



## Avshi750 (Jan 13, 2003)

if u are doing a whole kit then i would say shave the front antenna and get one of the roof mount ones, like on the VW's.

but easier would be the shorty rubber antenna. i got mine off ebay for about $10, give or take. looks good and bends with the wind (looks like the car is going fast even when stopped).


----------



## WasKie (Jun 3, 2003)

^^^
yeah I bought the one from a jetta on ebay for $35 I just have to install it. I hate that big ass antenna our b14's have. So microsweper mount your antenna on the roof.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

you can always do a power antenna install, check out my writeup section below.


----------



## 10SwiTcH200 (Feb 10, 2003)

I got one of those cell phone style antennas, it really short and curls in the middle, I think it was like $10 at autozone, but I'm shaving it, and putting an antenna that mounts onto the window in the inside.


----------



## LaRon (Aug 22, 2002)

Don't you guys know that our long ass antennas give us an extra +10hp??? 

Hehe, yea just replace it yo. I bought an APC one from AAP and slapped it on there. Looked good but it didn't work worth a crap. Going to buy another one soon.... something other than an All Products CRAP (APC) antenna .


----------



## pearsont74 (Oct 1, 2002)

OK....heres what I did to be different. I got an antenna off ebay and shaved the factory antenna and relocated y new antenna to the roof. Fits perfect and that antenna I got is a high powered one that gives me better radio receiption then the factory one.
Just look for the 'fuba roof antenna'.
PM if you have any questions. I have some pics but mine may be hard to see...my dig cam sucks


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

mines shaved....didn't bother replacing it.
I never listen to the radio....


----------



## Neil (Aug 13, 2002)

how much would something like having it shaved and repainted run?


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

Neil said:


> *how much would something like having it shaved and repainted run? *



depends on the shop u go to, and whether u have hook ups, i'm not sure how much it would usually run but they would charge me like 40$ to shave and paint(100$ or so) because my paint is hard to find, but i would get some more stuff painted to make use of the paint, plus more work for him means better price for me


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Mine was $100.00

That was for the fender, shave, paint, and install.


----------



## Kalel (Jun 26, 2003)

Illest Ricer what rims do you have on your car....?


----------



## pearsont74 (Oct 1, 2002)

I did mine myself...it turned out ok...Im planning on getting teh whole car painted in a few months.
The shaving part is easy...just take the fender off and use a bondo patch kit.
It'll save you money and if you dont want to attemp to paint it then just take the whole fender to a shop and have them spray it.


----------



## Neil (Aug 13, 2002)

Well i was gonna get my mirrors, door trim and handles painted along with the red trunk piece in about a month or so so maybe if i include this wont be so much.

So when they repaint they have to repaint the whole fender area to get a good match right? 

I wish i had enough cash for a real good paintjob wtih engine bay and everything.


----------



## pearsont74 (Oct 1, 2002)

Its very difficult to blend new with old....I tried and I had a sight line where the tape was. Just bond and sand it very very smooth...and then use a good primer and take it in to have them do it. Im just holding off on mine to have a shop paint the whole thing. 
What color is your car? Mines black so it is easier to match and get away with what Im doing.


----------



## off_da_meter (Sep 2, 2004)

old thread but o'well, say anybody has had there antenna shaved? I got mine shaved and installed an antenna from the Spec-V, IMO this looks way better than any other type of A.M. antenna's that are out there for the B14. Pics soon ok (99SEL)


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

lol I got my 6 foot retractable to 3 foot ant. I'll be shaving it though and putting an iPod to the system as it's replacement.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

http://www.calcarcover.com/product.aspx?s=on&id=892

ordered mine a few months ago and it was built well. no problems with it flapping in wind or making noise.


----------



## TOOQIK (May 2, 2002)

*interior window mounted antenna*

i have an interior mounted antenna...had some issuses with the factory one it was loose and the hole was really loose....so i got it mounted inside...future plans include shavin the hole and repainted the car the original color---eclectric blue


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

TOOQIK said:


> i have an interior mounted antenna...had some issuses with the factory one it was loose and the hole was really loose....so i got it mounted inside...future plans include shavin the hole and repainted the car the original color---eclectric blue


Is it the type that is mounted in the rear windshield and looks like the defogger kit like those in N16's?


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

Exalta said:


> Is it the type that is mounted in the rear windshield and looks like the defogger kit like those in N16's?


I used to have an internal antenna for awhile. It's a small unit with 2 black antennas that entend out. it's supposed to stick on the top of the front windshield and it's power amplified. It pretty much sucked though, it doesn't pick up shit for long.

I now have a power retractable antenna from radioshack (it was on clearence), unfortunately, it's ugly when it's up, but I never keep it up. I can pick up all the stations clearly with it down, and when I'm on the highway and I start losing a station, I can put it up and catch the station for another 10-20 miles or so.

I listen to MP3 CDs anyway, at least 95% of the time.


----------



## Bc2SpecV (Apr 17, 2005)

cHoPs said:


> why dont u just get a shortened antenna, u can buy one at autozone for like 7$, like me
> 
> 
> 
> ...


just got my car.. dont know what the heck im doing... i have a shortened antenna but i dont even kno how to get the stock one off... tried twisting it and all but its not really moving... all the paint on the antenna is just comming off...


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

paint on the antenna? Um, the base should be a hex design, use an adjustable wrench at the base, and if you're worried about scratching it, use a cloth.


----------



## ASsman (Mar 23, 2005)

Shave it off, that's what I'm doing. Screw the radio.... more incentive to get a proper system.


----------



## Crosis01 (Apr 17, 2005)

ASsman said:


> Shave it off, that's what I'm doing. Screw the radio.... more incentive to get a proper system.



I went with sirius satillite radio, put a 50x4 kenwood deck in, 50w kenwood speakers in the doors, rockford speakers in the back, 1200w rockford amp attached to 2x10" rockford subs in a competition box...wired it all myself, sound great i was happy with my christmas present to myself...


----------



## Argon25 (May 15, 2005)

Microsweper I got this antenna for cheap, and took me only 15 minutes to install. Since I am getting new fenders, not really bothered with shaving the old fender. Here is this link to the antenna. 

http://antennax.com/ Look for WINDSHIELD/GLASS HIDDEN ANTENNA it is on page 3 of the product page


----------

